# Cold Texas girl needs firewood in Indianapolis 46236



## Kat222 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking for firewood (free or reasonable price) in Indianapolis (46236). 

Cut two trees two years ago that were in pretty bad shape and have had firewood for a while now. Ran out of firewood last night......and desperately need some more. Does anyone know where I can buy some? I live in 46236. I can pick up today. 

Thanks! 

Kat


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kat222 said:


> Looking for firewood (free or reasonable price) in Indianapolis (46236).
> 
> Cut two trees two years ago that were in pretty bad shape and have had firewood for a while now. Ran out of firewood last night......and desperately need some more. Does anyone know where I can buy some? I live in 46236. I can pick up today.
> 
> ...


 
if you were a guy, they would have already flamed you for waiting till you ran out! :msp_sneaky:
never wait till you burn your last piece to look for more!
check craigslist, go to For Sale section, and type in firewood, there should be tons of guys selling cheap, all trying to undecut each others prices, tough to find seasoned wood this time of year though, most guys have sold out and will now sell you fresh split wood for the same price, and call it seasoned. good luck


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 26, 2011)

Even girls need to shiver if they wait till they run out to look for more


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 26, 2011)

I could prolly come off of a cord or so, but you have to pick it up. 

Get some bio-bricks or some other compressed-wood product. Use it now, and use it later to burn the wet wood you get when you find someone to sell you firewood.

Good luck


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are picking up.ANd wish to drive south to Martinsville. My son has good dry wood stored inside.$50 a face cord. He will not deliver to Indy. But I guarantee the wood to be good well seasoned hardwoods.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 26, 2011)

will someone please get this girl some wood?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 26, 2011)

*Too Far for Me*



GLOBOTREE said:


> will someone please get this girl some wood?


Dang, I would and with a truckload of dry, split hardwood, but I'm 11 hours away at 65 mph.

Eric Jeeper has the solution.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 26, 2011)

Willing to bet if she buys wood from Eric's son, she'll buy more wood next year...

Could not ask for a better group of people...


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 26, 2011)

depends on what she looks like.......:msp_ohmy:

POST PICS!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## dancan (Feb 27, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> depends on what she looks like.......:msp_ohmy:
> 
> POST PICS!!:msp_tongue:


 
I didn't think AS had a "Lonely guy , has wood " section . :msp_laugh:


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 27, 2011)

If your willing to drive an hour east there's a AS member in Batesville that sells firewood to fund his saw addiction. He sells year around and always has a good supply of seasoned hardwood... at a very reasonable price.

He's also delivers but not much more 20 miles... but he might be persuaded.


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 27, 2011)

Cold Texas Girl might be a guy figuring he'd get more response and sympathy disguised as a girl.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Feb 27, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Cold Texas Girl might be a guy figuring he'd get more response and sympathy disguised as a girl.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Probably some guy looking to hook up with a big burly lumberjack type.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Feb 27, 2011)

blackdogon57 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Probably some guy looking to hook up with a big burly lumberjack type.


 
If thats the case, he might get more luck with some big old steal worker with lots of calusses.


----------



## doobie57z (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Kat222 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Texas girl has a cold...*

Ericjeeper you are a gentlemen and I thank you! 

This sounds like a deal I can't turn down! Now, I need to figure out how to haul it........ I drive a Yukon and always travel with two 100lb blonde labs that would never forgive me if I didn't take them for a drive. So I have to figure how accommodate. 

Please let your son know I'm interested and working on it. I just need to figure out it a face cord will fit in my Yukon, or if he will sell me a smaller amount? Please let me know. 

Oh yea, here's a pic for kingfisher! :camera:


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the problem here? somebody bring her some wood already.

Ok katt you need to realize that hauling wood in your yukon is brave and admirable suggestion, however, one of the boyz will be happy to deliver you some wood, we are workin on it. Figure out where you want it delivered to, talk to a local farmer or a friend who has property, maybe better to have the boyz bring it there( probably a 1/2 bush if they are cool with that. In the meantime we will figure out who is closest to you, you dont need to start messin around with the woods in that fine automobile, what if? for instance there is larvae from carpenter ants in a piece ? or any other silly little boring insect that might get just warm enough to feel strong enough to think on boring through your brain? you dont ant these insects in your hair do you? just give them a tip when they deliver it, get a lil trailer or something to deal with the woods that way. Be in touch GLOBOWOODS


----------



## Kat222 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thank you kindly Globetree!*

Wow, thank you Globetree! Never thought about little critters in my Yukon, much less my hair or my brain.....ps: 

I'm located smack in the middle where Marion, Hamilton, and Hancock meet. I'm in Marion (46236), Fishers is just on the other side of a creek in my backyard, and McCordsville is one block to my left. 

I have a couple of farmers to my left in McCordsville but I don't know them. I do have a shed in the back and have plenty of room on the back side of my house where I had the other wood. The driveway will work for delivery and I'll stack myself. 

I will certainly pay for the firewood and delivery as I much appreciate everyones efforts. I thank you!

Please let me know what I need to do to make this happen! 

Best Regards!

Katt


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 27, 2011)

Katt~ please contact for wood.


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 27, 2011)

Go to Craigs list and call or email one of the dozens of firewood sellers.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 27, 2011)

*Arbor alert*

This OP is a new member, likely referred through google on a firewood word search, was sent here. WE MUST ACCOMODATE. This is absurd to have an earthling contact us and not be able to network a sale for someone, please stop putting AS members back to craigs list, craigs list is not a woodsmans place. Notify GT with details of INDIANAPOLIS CONTACT FOR THE WOODSMAN.


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 27, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> This OP is a new member, likely referred through google on a firewood word search, was sent here. WE MUST ACCOMODATE. This is absurd to have an earthling contact us and not be able to network a sale for someone, please stop putting AS members back to craigs list, craigs list is not a woodsmans place. Notify GT with details of INDIANAPOLIS CONTACT FOR THE WOODSMAN.


 
Please explain


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 27, 2011)

Kat he will sell you how ever much you are willing to haul.. Put a tarp or some old bed sheets in the back. The wood is dry. Number to reach me is 812-597-5100
That is my business number, It is published all over the web so I am not worried about posting it here. I already get 5 calls a day wanting to sell me credit card machines.. LOL


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 27, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Go to Craigs list and call or email one of the dozens of firewood sellers.


 
thats what everyone would have said it were a man asking the same question... (of course after ripping on him for waiting till last minute )

its funny to watch guys jump through hoops because its a lady:msp_lol:

i wonder if you guys would do the same for me? :msp_love:


----------



## dancan (Feb 27, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i wonder if you guys would do the same for me? :msp_love:


 
If you were a lady and your nickname is banshee ....... Probably not :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan (Feb 27, 2011)

ericjeeper said:


> I already get 5 calls a day wanting to sell me credit card machines.. LOL


 
I get that and more at work , I just give them the number for our national purchasing department , 1 800 REV CANN .


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 27, 2011)

remember now, lets just hope that the google referral worx out for us here, katt please let us know how you make out with gettin yer woods delivered


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 27, 2011)

*Allow Me to Reveal...*



doobie57z said:


> .


 
The Red X is as follows:





Maybe this will keep the thread alive. Who Knows? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pacman (Feb 27, 2011)

Premium HARDWOODS firewood (delivery) - $55 (Indianapolis and surrounding counties)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-02-26, 12:46PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


HARDWOODS SEASONED READY TO BURN OAK/ASH/CHERRY ( HICKORY SEASONED/WET) 
BUY A 3X6 FOR 55 
A 4X8 FOR 75 OR 2 1/2 FOR 180 
SOLD OVER 400 RICK ONLY ABOUT ONE MONTH LEFT SO GET IT WHILE THE GETTINS GOOD 
CALL(317)SIX2FIVE-88ONE8 ASK FOR TONY 
!!THANKS!!


----------



## 7hpjim (Feb 27, 2011)

WHOA!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 27, 2011)

7hpjim said:


> WHOA!!


But then, maybe she could be...


----------



## angelo c (Feb 27, 2011)

Martina needs wood ???:msp_drool:

where's that darn GPS ...


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> But then, maybe she could be...


 
you post this chick all the time, who is she?
have you professed your love to her yet or what.. ?







ps:


----------



## angelo c (Feb 27, 2011)

that'ld be Martina Mcbride Banshee...one is safe to assume you don't listen to Country Music?


try 90.5 WCVH on your dial.


----------



## Kat222 (Feb 28, 2011)

*You're right!*



GLOBOTREE said:


> This OP is a new member, likely referred through google on a firewood word search, was sent here. WE MUST ACCOMODATE. This is absurd to have an earthling contact us and not be able to network a sale for someone, please stop putting AS members back to craigs list, craigs list is not a woodsmans place. Notify GT with details of INDIANAPOLIS CONTACT FOR THE WOODSMAN.



I called a few and they haven't responded as of yet....


----------



## Kat222 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Tried.......*



Kingfisher said:


> Go to Craigs list and call or email one of the dozens of firewood sellers.


 
I called a few before coming here but didn't get any call backs. I found this forum through a google search just like GT said. I figured this forum would be safer and the people would be nicer. Plus, ever heard of the Craiglist rapist? This Texas girl is not in the mood to target practice. Just tired of being cold and trying to find some wood, not have to shoot one off....

So stop hating and be nice.


----------



## Kat222 (Feb 28, 2011)

*I'll be calling on Monday!*



ericjeeper said:


> Kat he will sell you how ever much you are willing to haul.. Put a tarp or some old bed sheets in the back. The wood is dry. Number to reach me is 812-597-5100
> That is my business number, It is published all over the web so I am not worried about posting it here. I already get 5 calls a day wanting to sell me credit card machines.. LOL



Thank you so much! I'll be calling today (Monday) after 3pm. Talk soon!


----------



## Kat222 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Need a hug?*



banshee67 said:


> thats what everyone would have said it were a man asking the same question... (of course after ripping on him for waiting till last minute )
> 
> its funny to watch guys jump through hoops because its a lady:msp_lol:
> 
> i wonder if you guys would do the same for me? :msp_love:



Sounds like you need a hug.........or you're married.. Eitherway, here you go :hug-left::hug-right:


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Feb 28, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Cold Texas Girl might be a guy figuring he'd get more response and sympathy disguised as a girl.


 
i was thinking same " prob some dude lurking "


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 28, 2011)

....and here I read all 3 pages of this thread...you guys....:msp_scared:


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Feb 28, 2011)

angelo c said:


> that'ld be Martina Mcbride Banshee...one is safe to assume you don't listen to Country Music?
> 
> 
> try 90.5 WCVH on your dial.


 
why is she in her underwear? does she sing also?


----------



## ray benson (Feb 28, 2011)

A member has a tree service in Indianapolis - Tree Machine.
http://www.arboristsite.com/members/tree-machine.htm


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 28, 2011)

*Craigslist*

Here ya go Kat
Right in your neighborhood.
Buy a few thousand dollars worth of equipment and insurance and get free firewood.

free fire wood (N E Indy)
Date: 2011-02-28, 10:05AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

You cut it down
you haul it
the small stuff chipped or hauled first
must show insurance
must sign agreement

large oak probably 50' tall

lennie 317-257-9016


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

Kat222 said:


> Sounds like you need a hug.........or you're married.. Eitherway, here you go :hug-left::hug-right:


 
Hi Kat,

Looks like Arboristsite was able to help!! hip hip hooray! sorry if there seems to be too much wood available now~ we hope you will learn that Trees are a big part of life, if your gonna work with them its a certain way of life! Paying for firewood you will get no further ahead, if you get it yerself~ well thats the idea we all reckon is the best. Please do remain an active participant with the firewood referrals, you can contact me directly in detail. Glad we could help you out of a NO WOOD situation and remember get happy to forward your status~or you're married! either way, here you go:hug-right::hug-left:
P.S.~ please do not live in fear Kat for the craigslist rapist will be extinguished if the perpetrator has not been caught, please contact your local Police detachment with any strange persons lurking your property and has mention of Wood~ post your concerns on Arboristsite to members beware of rapist, soon enough the S.O.B. will be identified and arrested, hopefully soon if not already. With your help and a patnership with AS members we can eliminate the FREEKS and you will without such worry all the time. My recommendation is to never take a chance~ if you have someone delivering wood, seek advice if your nervous, anyways all the best and welcome to Arboristsite!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

ray benson said:


> A member has a tree service in Indianapolis - Tree Machine.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/members/tree-machine.htm


 
Thank you Benson.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 28, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Paying for firewood you will get no further ahead, ~ !



As much as you have been so helpfull I must call bs on this statement.
I've bought wood for 15 years & in that time I've amased 32,000$ in liew of buying liquid fuel.
I'd add that when I started to buy wood it was 60$ a cord and now it is up to $110 a full cord.
The 32K is the difference between what most costs would have been in liquid fuel minus mycost of wood cut split and delivered...I did the stacking.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Feb 28, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Here ya go Kat
> Right in your neighborhood.
> Buy a few thousand dollars worth of equipment and insurance and get free firewood.
> 
> ...


 
that seems like a real goo deal !!! cough some of that tax refund money cl poster


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

CrappieKeith said:


> As much as you have been so helpfull I must call bs on this statement.
> I've bought wood for 15 years & in that time I've amased 32,000$ in liew of buying liquid fuel.
> I'd add that when I started to buy wood it was 60$ a cord and now it is up to $110 a full cord.
> The 32K is the difference between what most costs would have been in liquid fuel minus mycost of wood cut split and delivered...I did the stacking.


 
Thanks crappie for the question! oh sorry! the BS!
RIGHT~ if you reread it then you will see, now the wood you burned which you bought was a savings of $_______?, now recalculate the additional savings... pretend you have a chainsaw and you were to go and get yer own woods! now dont you think you could afford to pay someone to stack that wood? and you wood still be ahead...anyways thanks for the comment !


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 28, 2011)

Globo, please don't spread you ignorant rants and bull chit to legitimate threads other than your "ring" threads. It prolly makes new members cringe when they try to understand your teenage gibberish. I'm sure your going to haul wood to Indy from Canada.lol


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Looks like Arboristsite was able to help!! hip hip hooray!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Globo, please don't spread you ignorant rants and bull chit to legitimate threads other than your "ring" threads. It prolly makes new members cringe when they try to understand your teenage gibberish. I'm sure your going to haul wood to Indy from Canada.lol



when i want your opinion I will give it to you, thanks and just to be sure~ are you happy?


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 28, 2011)

First legitimate post you've made. Why try to get some poor newbie to think you can help her with firewood from another country? Give it up and yes I'm very happy, just unhappy that you would try to lure a person into your games.
Now just go play in your ring thread. The mods are being nice and leaving you alone as long as you stay to your limit of one.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Looks like Arboristsite was able to help!! hip hip hooray! sorry if there seems to be too much wood available now~ we hope you will learn that Trees are a big part of life, if your gonna work with them its a certain way of life! Paying for firewood you will get no further ahead, if you get it yerself~ well thats the idea we all reckon is the best. Please do remain an active participant with the firewood referrals, you can contact me directly in detail. Glad we could help you out of a NO WOOD situation and remember get happy to forward your status~or you're married! either way, here you go:hug-right::hug-left:
> P.S.~ please do not live in fear Kat for the craigslist rapist will be extinguished if the perpetrator has not been caught, please contact your local Police detachment with any strange persons lurking your property and has mention of Wood~ post your concerns on Arboristsite to members beware of rapist, soon enough the S.O.B. will be identified and arrested, hopefully soon if not already. With your help and a patnership with AS members we can eliminate the FREEKS and you will without such worry all the time. My recommendation is to never take a chance~ if you have someone delivering wood, seek advice if your nervous, anyways all the best and welcome to Arboristsite!


 
deep breathes... s l o w d o w n


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> First legitimate post you've made. Why try to get some poor newbie to think you can help her with firewood from another country? Give it up and yes I'm very happy, just unhappy that you would try to lure a person into your games.
> Now just go play in your ring thread. The mods are being nice and leaving you alone as long as you stay to your limit of one.


 
Listen here mr.indiansprings, I have no idea what compelled me to represent AS besides reading a post from the said newbie who happened to be a woman desperate for some wood and had no luck until I posted a CALL of DUTY. What difference does it make? I have a nice pile of wood here and she needs it badly, if i could just help her out I wood. But its all i could do to ask for AS members to take care of this minor detail for me. The mods have nothing on me, I am innocent Arborist just on AS to pass time and meet new people, make friends if possible. But it occurs to me that there are some here who are bent, bound and determined to have me labelled a Gay rights activist or something, which I guess is what your considering, me not know 4 sure why your tryin to bother me, but it does not bother me at all. There is a point system here which accumulates with each post, dint you know? anyways, lets just be friends shall we?


----------



## olyman (Feb 28, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Globo, please don't spread you ignorant rants and bull chit to legitimate threads other than your "ring" threads. It prolly makes new members cringe when they try to understand your teenage gibberish. I'm sure your going to haul wood to Indy from Canada.lol


 
sure got it absolutely correct with this post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Feb 28, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> First legitimate post you've made. Why try to get some poor newbie to think you can help her with firewood from another country? Give it up and yes I'm very happy, just unhappy that you would try to lure a person into your games.
> Now just go play in your ring thread. The mods are being nice and leaving you alone as long as you stay to your limit of one.


 
his limit should be----NONE!!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

olyman said:


> his limit should be----NONE!!


 
wow! another member who has been brainwashed, thanks for nothing...you must be from the other band~ sorry was a misunderstanding, thought you were happy.
Original post was for Kat, was desperate for some wood you wanker! kat Pm me if you will darlin', seems this thread is being bombarded with insanity. Some of us at AS know how to stir trouble, some of us are dodgin it! no worries your in good hands here eace:


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 28, 2011)

No gay rights are mentioned anywhere in this post, your the one that keeps mentioning gays, gay rights, don't have any problems with gays.

If you've been around long enough you would know that people in a geographic location close to the op usually help out any legitimate need, not people from another country. 

It's nice that you "called" all members to help, but the local populace/member's are the ones that can and will help. 

More than likely all the op needed to do is get on Craigslist or local trade paper, here there will be 50 different wood sellers listed.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 28, 2011)

FanOFatherNash said:


> why is she in her underwear? does she sing also?


 
The "other" attractive lady in the photo above the underwearing model.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> No gay rights are mentioned anywhere in this post, your the one that keeps mentioning gays, gay rights, don't have any problems with gays.
> 
> If you've been around long enough you would know that people in a geographic location close to the op usually help out any legitimate need, not people from another country.
> 
> ...


 
Craigslist is not recommended for this woman, ok? she already stressed she was nervous about some rapist POS. Just lay off already about the rest of your little rant ok? take a pill, besides, i thought you had a firewood business going on? maybe you could take care of her wood needs? or at least co-ordinate for us??? let me know


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 28, 2011)

*End of Season Specials*

Right now there are quite a few dealers in Nebraska offering end of season specials on firewood. These suppliers do no business in the summer selling small bundles for campfires, so I've seen seasoned oak offered for $95 a truckload if the buyer picks up and loads it.

Last year I almost doubled my sales selling small bundles of easy-to-burn wood, such as cottonwood, soft maple, and elm, 7 to 8 logs per bundle. You need to sell bundles of low-density because many ladies cannot even pick up 8 logs of oak, even with a carrying handle attached. Over half my customers were women.

Unfortunately, Martina McBride never made it to my wood depot. opcorn:


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Craigslist is not recommended for this woman, ok? she already stressed she was nervous about some rapist POS. Just lay off already about the rest of your little rant ok? take a pill, besides, i thought you had a firewood business going on? maybe you could take care of her wood needs? or at least co-ordinate for us??? let me know


 
ive had many woman call me for firewood that found my ad on craigslist... 
ive delivered to many woman that were home alone, ive even delivered to single mothers, without raping them ! :msp_lol: , thats ridiculous to assume some firewood vendor is going to come rape you if you dont have a man there... :bang:

globo, would you go through all this, if the title was "cold texas boy needs firewood"?


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Unfortunately, Martina McBride never made it to my wood depot. opcorn:


 
dont worry Dr. , she was there in spirit, she told me to give this picture to you


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> ive had many woman call me for firewood that found my ad on craigslist...
> ive delivered to many woman that were home alone, ive even delivered to single mothers, without raping them ! :msp_lol: , thats ridiculous to assume some firewood vendor is going to come rape you if you dont have a man there... :bang:
> 
> globo, would you go through all this, if the title was "cold texas boy needs firewood"?


 look doods~ I was just trying to be a responsible woodsman~ help out a cold texas girl, wow! need more info on craigs list rapist POS.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> look doods~ I was just trying to be a responsible woodsman~ help out a cold texas girl, wow! need more info on craigs list rapist POS.


 
i have to wonder if you are just trolling half the time.. your posts are so silly sometimes, you must be..:biggrinbounce2:

and you never answered the question: would you go through all of this to help a texas boy find some firewood in the middle of february? or does your duty as a 'responsible woodsman' end there?


----------



## doobie57z (Feb 28, 2011)

do they have medicinal marijuana in ontario?


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i have to wonder if you are just trolling half the time.. your posts are so silly sometimes, you must be..:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> and you never answered the question: would you go through all of this to help a texas boy find some firewood in the middle of february? or does your duty as a 'responsible woodsman' end there?


 
trolling???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
unlike you I do not know what this means. Silly posts? whatever! seems once a post is made its history man!!Question:texas boy runs out of wood, globotree posts in thread to get some members attention in Indianapolis~ for sure I wood, if i saw the post and was available to make posts, yes I wood. But come on!!!Cold Texas Girl, thats gonna get anyones eye, especially a Globotree


----------



## dancan (Feb 28, 2011)

*Dropped Ball*

As I reread this thread I'm not sure what to think .
I saw the thread start , read it and thought that it could be a troll but gave it the benefit of the doubt , after a few posts go by and a couple "REAL OFFERS OF HELP" I thought to myself that there's a couple of stand up guys , case closed .
Then after a few light hart-ted jabs at humor the CRAP starts with posts that I'm not understanding what they really mean (I might need an english refresher course) and some posts that might be fit for the tavern but I don't feel that they have a place here , maybe I'm wrong but I sure hope that If I wasn't around and my daughter needed firewood (or anything else) and started a thread in a large forum which you could call a community that the help would be there without any disrespect .
No I'm not trying to start a fight and I'll not post anymore on this train-wreck of a thread , just stating things as I see it but I hope I'm wrong because of my english and I could be way off base on this .


----------



## MiracleRepair (Feb 28, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> dont worry Dr. , she was there in spirit, she told me to give this picture to you


 
Just to stir your thoughts a little bit, banshee67. Martina grew up 30 miles south of where I live. I used to party down there a lot. 3 or 4 beers and she's dancin naked on the nearest table. I can't imagine how much money I could have made if they had invented the camera phone back then.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 28, 2011)

MiracleRepair said:


> I can't imagine how much money I could have made if they had invented the camera phone back then.


 

lol i bet !:msp_razz:


----------



## artbaldoni (Feb 28, 2011)

For some odd reason I just read this entire thread. Kinda like slowing down to look at the accident on the highway. I would think a moderator would have stopped this embarassment before it went this far. Wow...:angrysoapbox:


----------



## super3 (Feb 28, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> would you go through all of this to help a texas boy find some firewood in the middle of february?





He would have tried even harder.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 28, 2011)

Globotree, I really hate to break it to you, but you are much more arrogant than I ever was. The first couple of posts are funny and do mean good, but soon the whole thread gets completely trashed by over-posting. Don't let the others provoke you to post, ignore their comments if you don't like them. I have gotten a thread deleted by harshly flaming those that offended me. It wasn't worth it.

I had a similar problem when I first started here, but have since been keeping it to a minimum. All everyone else and I are trying to say is you are going overboard, a little too far sometimes. No offense, but you really need to slow down a bit.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 28, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Globotree, I really hate to break it to you, but you are much more arrogant than I ever was. The first couple of posts are funny and do mean good, but soon the whole thread gets completely trashed by over-posting. Don't let the others provoke you to post, ignore their comments if you don't like them. I have gotten a thread deleted by harshly flaming those that offended me. It wasn't worth it.
> 
> I had a similar problem when I first started here, but have since been keeping it to a minimum. All everyone else and I are trying to say is you are going overboard, a little too far sometimes. No offense, but you really need to slow down a bit.


 hey promac! thanks for the input, we need more positive criticism here on AS and I think your demonstrating a keen nack for that type of thing. Your POV is invited anytime on any thread and I will refer you to the threadbusters union meeting this spring. Sometimes people try to provoke others and we have freedom of expression, we have every right to exercise that freedom, AS is a wonderful medium for expressing our opinions. But buddy, what are you talking about in this thread? like? are you off your rocker?
This woman was looking for Firewood and I think she may have found it period. If I want your comments in the future would you prefer I send out invitations? over posting? please bring this issue up in the thread about nothing~ see ringleader
(cpt. vandelay) your comments appreciated. GT


----------



## Kat222 (Mar 1, 2011)

*WOW!!!!!! What happened while I was sleeping???*

First, I want to thank GB for being a gentleman and trying to help me, as well as ericjeeper whom I plan to call in the morning. I was to call today but I got 3 cortisone shots today and it wiped me out with pain. I took a bad fall two years ago in heels and ate it against a curb. Again, I plan to call in the morn... 

First..........I ran out of firewood. Silly me, but I did. I thought for sure I'd find someone selling it by the side of the road, as customary in TEXAS. Well I didn't and as much firewood I burn, I need a lot, and refuse to buy at the local grocery store. 

I went through Craigslist and called a couple but to date still haven't received a call back. I did a google search and found other people were able to get firewood through this forum. So I joined up. Plus, I saw a lot of warnings against people trying to sell green for seasoned wood. I have never posted or joined any of forums at all but somehow thought the people here could be more legit and maybe even nicer since many of you are in the business. 

Soon after posting, I received some nice and funny people trying to help out as well as some ignet "ignorant" postings and less than gentlemen remarks. I was thrown a little as my intentions was to find seasoned firewood, but several of you came to my rescue and this gained my confidence back. Thank you GB, ericjeeper and many others! I appreciated your comments, help and well wishes, and I found a contact for firewood and this was my purpose. Yeehaw!!!! 

Unfortunately, some of you here are cynical, mean spirited #######s without manners nor faith in the rest of the human race and see an act of kindness as an ulterior motive. Did your wives run off with someone they met on line? If not, they will soon! So lighten up and learn what being a gentleman from GB. 

And, if I've offended your small and fragile egos, good! Just click the "next thread" link and get the hell of my thread and DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS!


----------



## Kat222 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Someone pee in your rice crispies?*



banshee67 said:


> i have to wonder if you are just trolling half the time.. your posts are so silly sometimes, you must be..:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> and you never answered the question: would you go through all of this to help a texas boy find some firewood in the middle of february? or does your duty as a 'responsible woodsman' end there?[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm thankful GB is a responsible woodsman. He has integrity and it shows!


----------



## Kat222 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Why you hating?*



indiansprings said:


> Globo, please don't spread you ignorant rants and bull chit to legitimate threads other than your "ring" threads. It prolly makes new members cringe when they try to understand your teenage gibberish. I'm sure your going to haul wood to Indy from Canada.lol



Read the thread SLOWLY.....he never said he would. GB encouraged people near me to help, which happened as such. Instead, you got your panties in a ruffle and insulted GB without taking the time to understand he was being a standup woodsman. You owe him an apology!!!!


----------



## doobie57z (Mar 1, 2011)

Kat222 said:


> Looking for firewood (free or reasonable price) in Indianapolis (46236).
> 
> Cut two trees two years ago that were in pretty bad shape and have had firewood for a while now. Ran out of firewood last night......and desperately need some more. Does anyone know where I can buy some? I live in 46236. I can pick up today.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the people calling me. I want it now, free or at MY price, HURRY I'M OUT!!Four days later , still messing around. globbo could have pushed away from the 'puter and drove some down and been back by now.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Mar 1, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Thanks crappie for the question! oh sorry! the BS!
> RIGHT~ if you reread it then you will see, now the wood you burned which you bought was a savings of $_______?, now recalculate the additional savings... pretend you have a chainsaw and you were to go and get yer own woods! now dont you think you could afford to pay someone to stack that wood? and you wood still be ahead...anyways thanks for the comment !


 
My time is worth something.When I'm not at my day job I have another job.I guide fishing plus when I'm not guiding I have jigs to tie which I am behind a good 1000.
Then there's the regular house duties and a black lab to care for.
I really do not think that to buy a saw and a splitter,pay for upkeep and general allowances for gas/oil plus the wood permit plus driving to & from the wood source can actually save me that much extra cash.
On top of that I'm really not interest busting my hump to do the work.
Putting up wood is a strenous task and I've done it for 20 years when I was a younger so I do know what it is about.

Good luck with your other assumptions.....have a nice day....


----------



## atlarge54 (Mar 1, 2011)

If a guy came here singing the blues about no firewood, after a few lashes for being stupid the thread would be gone by now.

Welcome to AS and the hoosier state. My favorite politician is from Texas and his name doesn't start with a "B".


----------



## doobie57z (Mar 1, 2011)

*sauna girl...*

this is my last "piece", can any of you big ol' woodsmen help? I get so cold when I drop my towel...


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 1, 2011)

atlarge54 said:


> If a guy came here singing the blues about no firewood, after a few lashes for being stupid the thread would be gone by now.
> 
> Welcome to AS and the hoosier state. My favorite politician is from Texas and his name doesn't start with a "B".


 
How True!


Does his name start with R.P.?


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

doobie57z said:


> this is my last "piece", can any of you big ol' woodsmen help? I get so cold when I drop my towel...


 
tell me you have a supplier?


----------



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow.....:monkey:


----------



## promac850 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kat222 said:


> First, I want to thank GB for being a gentleman and trying to help me, as well as ericjeeper whom I plan to call in the morning. I was to call today but I got 3 cortisone shots today and it wiped me out with pain. I took a bad fall two years ago in heels and ate it against a curb. Again, I plan to call in the morn...
> 
> First..........I ran out of firewood. Silly me, but I did. I thought for sure I'd find someone selling it by the side of the road, as customary in TEXAS. Well I didn't and as much firewood I burn, I need a lot, and refuse to buy at the local grocery store.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, most of us just got pwned. :msp_blink:


----------



## Firechief (Mar 1, 2011)

Didn't see that one coming!!


----------



## doobie57z (Mar 1, 2011)

> Unfortunately, some of you here are cynical, mean spirited #######s without manners nor faith in the rest of the human race and see an act of kindness as an ulterior motive. Did your wives run off with someone they met on line? If not, they will soon! So lighten up and learn what being a gentleman from GB.


 Mebbe globbo can have some kinda seminar, teach us dirty ol' woods varmints :msp_flapper:uttahere2:how to be gentlemens and give away firewood to heel wearin' ladies in pain...


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

Great idea! a seminar, prolee more appropriately called a webinar, yes yes yes
will be holding recruitment session will post details, please rep for top spot


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kat222 said:


> First, I want to thank GB for being a gentleman and trying to help me, as well as ericjeeper whom I plan to call in the morning. I was to call today but I got 3 cortisone shots today and it wiped me out with pain. I took a bad fall two years ago in heels and ate it against a curb. Again, I plan to call in the morn...
> 
> First..........I ran out of firewood. Silly me, but I did. I thought for sure I'd find someone selling it by the side of the road, as customary in TEXAS. Well I didn't and as much firewood I burn, I need a lot, and refuse to buy at the local grocery store.
> 
> ...


 
where you got it wrong, was *advertising you are a girl*, thinking people are gona jump through hoops for you because of it... you can deny it all you want but starting a thread called "cold texas girl needs firewood..." is clearly doing exactly that.
.. everyone here is equal, girl or guy, if you cant handle some friendly banter(especially after your opening post), then maybe the internet isnt the place for you..


----------



## RAF (Mar 1, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> where you got it wrong, was *advertising you are a girl*, thinking people are gona jump through hoops for you because of it... you can deny it all you want but starting a thread called "cold texas girl needs firewood..." is clearly doing exactly that.
> .. everyone here is equal, girl or guy, if you cant handle some friendly banter(especially after your opening post), then maybe the internet isnt the place for you..


 
How dare you accuse the lady of posting as a man! your actions are unacceptable. This is going too far IMO, now newbie or no newbie, drop this childish behaviour, its not right to accuse her of such an act. You should be ashamed of yerself. We here at AS apologize to the OP for banshees lil rant


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2011)

Kat222 said:


> First, I want to thank GB for being a gentleman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:monkey:

Learning from GlobTree about being a gentleman would be like learning from Hillary Clinton about charm. They're both capable of it when they want to impress somebody but it's not their natural state. Hang around long enough and you'll see.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> where you got it wrong, was *advertising you are a girl*, thinking people are gona jump through hoops for you because of it... you can deny it all you want but starting a thread called "cold texas girl needs firewood..." is clearly doing exactly that.
> .. everyone here is equal, girl or guy, if you cant handle some friendly banter(especially after your opening post), then maybe the internet isnt the place for you..


 
Well said.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> How dare you accuse the lady of posting as a man! your actions are unacceptable.


 
... how dumb are you globo..? :msp_huh:


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

Now come on? banshee~ i dont ever recall pickin a fight with you, what gives you the impression that she is a he? just curious I guess. Arboristsite does not endorse hats, gym bags, chippers or pole pruners. Why wood they endorse this BS? I think Katt is like the others who ran out of wood, because they run away from insecure people to begin with. In other words, maybe she just hasn't found the right man yet and she is single and has a busy schedule. Not to forget that she had to get cortisone shots the ther day and prolee was very tired. Also she prolee has an alternative source of heat and we should encourage her to burn the woods man. You should be hoping that her old man aint on a tour of duty in Afghanistan due back when the libyans get their s### together. In the meantime I suggest we all start showing a little hospitality and a lil less insecurity, its only wood for heavens sakes.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Now come on? banshee~ i dont ever recall pickin a fight with you, what gives you the impression that she is a he? just curious I guess. Arboristsite does not endorse hats, gym bags, chippers or pole pruners. Why wood they endorse this BS? I think Katt is like the others who ran out of wood, because they run away from insecure people to begin with. In other words, maybe she just hasn't found the right man yet and she is single and has a busy schedule. Not to forget that she had to get cortisone shots the ther day and prolee was very tired. Also she prolee has an alternative source of heat and we should encourage her to burn the woods man. You should be hoping that her old man aint on a tour of duty in Afghanistan due back when the libyans get their s### together. In the meantime I suggest we all start showing a little hospitality and a lil less insecurity, its only wood for heavens sakes.


 
-we arnt fighting... at least not in my opinion..
-i never said she is a he ! lol
-endorse what? playful ball busting, or whatever the female equivalent is? it happens in every thread... and usually is all in good fun.. like this one started out
- why are we talking about her love life? are you crazy? thats none of any of ours business... 
-cortizone shot? why is that even part of this thread..!? again, thats personal, none of our business...

"its only wood for heavens sake" - exactly...lighten up.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

Katt~ let me know if you have secured a wood supplier. If i have to I will arrange for the woods myself.


----------



## doobie57z (Mar 1, 2011)

> I was to call today but I got 3 cortisone shots today and it wiped me out with pain. I took a bad fall two years ago in heels and ate it against a curb. Again, I plan to call in the morn...


opcorn:


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

doobie57z said:


> opcorn:


 
lol, youre tellin me . . . 

perhaps this kat lady is really that "calvin" guy, in disguise?


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;AWRo6C_HcEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRo6C_HcEo[/video]

Hey banshee67!check it out


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> [video=youtube;AWRo6C_HcEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRo6C_HcEo[/video]
> 
> Hey banshee67!check it out


 
ill watch it later, my internets are broke right now


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> ill watch it later, my internets are broke right now


 
okee dokee banshee


----------



## doobie57z (Mar 1, 2011)

think those are steel toes?




[/IMG]


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 1, 2011)

blackdogon57 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Probably some guy looking to hook up with a big burly lumberjack type.


 
Buzzkill.......:msp_scared:


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 1, 2011)

Gologit said:


> :monkey:
> 
> Learning from GlobTree about being a gentleman would be like learning from Hillary Clinton about charm. They're both capable of it when they want to impress somebody but it's not their natural state. Hang around long enough and you'll see.


 
I thought you were going to say that women can learn how to be a man from Hillary Clinton. :msp_lol:


----------



## lfnh (Mar 1, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> lol, youre tellin me . . .
> 
> perhaps this kat lady is really that "calvin" guy, in disguise?


 
Not Calvin.

But Trolled for all it is worth.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 1, 2011)

She obviously doesn't know how to search and read his other post. Hell, I sure wouldn't be afraid of the CL rapist when dealing with globo.lol I hope they have along and rewarding internet relationship together.lol 
Calvin was a saint compared to this one. Anyone have Calvin's site to pass on to Globo, if those to started their on blog it would be the most read one on the net.


----------



## Kat222 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Thank you kindly Globotree!*



GLOBOTREE said:


> Katt~ let me know if you have secured a wood supplier. If i have to I will arrange for the woods myself.


 
I'm working on it but I do thank you for your kindness! 

Wow this thread took a dive, didn't it? For a moment there I thought I was logged into "Woodsman Gone Mad".  I kicked off my heels and was ready to kick some  !!!!!!!!!!! 

Now, regarding my posting, "Cold Texas girl needs firewood in Indianapolis 46236". I meant exactly what I said, "COLD TEXAS GIRL NEEDS FIREWOOD IN INDIANAPOLIS 46236". No more no less.

Here's the catch, I look like a girl. I talk like a girl. Therefore, I must be a girl. I get the feeling some of you will be relieved by this ....and then some of you might not. 

For those whom's imaginations ran wild and dove straight into hell, :hell_boy:
I will say a little prayer for you tonight....:angel: for a safe and speedy trip home to your wives, girlfriends.....or whomever. 

As a girl, we have the gift of intuition and I sense there are several Woodsmen here with a lot of class. My friend GT, you are a class act! 

Well, at the end of the day, it's been real..... Not sure if I'll be back. Don't want to be the cause for mean or angry rants. But I do want to upload a pic I'm sure you'll like..... in a couple. 

Take care and God Bless!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Katt! take it easy! glad we could help you out! stick around and get to know some stuff and some of the guys! we are always hagglin around here nothing personal!:chainsawguy:umpkin:


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Mar 1, 2011)

(MODERATOR) DO EVERYONE ON HERE A FAVOR AND DELETE THIS THREAD,  IF SHE/HE HASNT GOT FIREWOOD BY NOW ITS HER/HIS OWN FAULT. *CANNOT FIX STUPID*


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 1, 2011)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> (MODERATOR) DO EVERYONE ON HERE A FAVOR AND DELETE THIS THREAD,  IF SHE/HE HASNT GOT FIREWOOD BY NOW ITS HER/HIS OWN FAULT. *CANNOT FIX STUPID*


 
why delete thread? are you that short on wood?


----------



## Beefie (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Kat , I hope you get the wood that was talked about. Welcome to A.S. to bad your first post took A BAD turn, please don't let the action of others make A.S. look bad. There is a lot of good people on here that are willing to help others. I did not post on this before as you are to far away for me to do anything but others stepped up like I thought they wood. Hopefully you stick around awhile and post on other topics, just out of curiosity what type of a woodburner are you running? Indoor or outdoor, add on furnace or freestanding stove. Some of these? determine the wood that a person needs.

I hope that you stick around here for a little while there is a ton of good info on here.

Beefie


----------



## newmexico (Mar 1, 2011)

I just don’t really get all the drama over all this. Just this past fall I had reason to travel north about 240 miles for a blind date and thought I might as well search craiglist in the big city to see if any chainsaws might be for sale. Alas, no chainsaws for sale, but in looking for them I came across an add that said something to the effect that “my heat went out, I have a woodstove and some wood in the backyard that needs to be cut up so I can stay warm” (it was a record cold snap for these parts) They went on to say that they just needed someone with a chainsaw to cut the wood up—couldn’t pay anything but could bake.

I replied to the add--- “so, I'm from down south, but might be making a trip to Albuquerque tomorrow. Brownies for a little cutting would be another nice thing while if visit.” 
They replied --	

“_two guys with chainsaws just left. appreciate the offer. have a safe trip..._”


** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY


Had to reply--“Cool. and, if I do end up making the trip might just throw a little firewood in the back of my little truck and drop it at the corner of Eubank and Constitution. I don't think the APD will arrest me for dumping even if I do just drop it on the curb, it is after all decent firewood and someone's sure to appreciate it.

It seems a shame to travel from the woods to the city without bringing something from the woods to the city. I like the "In the end, what you have done will matter much more"



They replied, “_well, if you absolutely MUST drop off some firewood in my neighborhood, might as well be in my front yard! (address deleted to protect the innocent). you are the first person ever to comment on my "tag" line. I wonder if anyone else has truly pondered it. thank you_.


and in the end, the blind date went south, the wood was delivered. someone had heat for a week with the wood I delivered, I didn't get any brownies or pie, but don't regret helping out someone in need. 

didn't know if it was a man, a woman, a gansta playing me, slack ass druggies begging for wood or what.. it turned out to be an old woman with a lot of dogs. 

BUT, all in all, her little tag line-- In the end, what you have done will matter much more than what you have felt.-- applies. 

Craiglist can work, but still I think there is a more upstanding class here on this site.

but anyway, my little rant is over and I'm quietly ducking out, not sure if I really said anything or not...


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

newmexico said:


> I just don’t really get all the drama over all this. Just this past fall I had reason to travel north about 240 miles for a blind date and thought I might as well search craiglist in the big city to see if any chainsaws might be for sale. Alas, no chainsaws for sale, but in looking for them I came across an add that said something to the effect that “my heat went out, I have a woodstove and some wood in the backyard that needs to be cut up so I can stay warm” (it was a record cold snap for these parts) They went on to say that they just needed someone with a chainsaw to cut the wood up—couldn’t pay anything but could bake.
> 
> I replied to the add--- “so, I'm from down south, but might be making a trip to Albuquerque tomorrow. Brownies for a little cutting would be another nice thing while if visit.”
> They replied --
> ...


 
cliff notes: you drove 240 miles for a blind date...? howd she/he look? :msp_flapper:


----------



## newmexico (Mar 1, 2011)

*ok*

ok,, cliff notes, she was/is stunning. but alas, way out of my woodcutting blue collar league.


also I didn't mean to imply that there's too much drama here, I enjoy it as much as the next. Just hope someone takes it upon themselves to help out a soul in need.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, I haven't seen a thread like this since...well, since when I was in the Chainsaw Forum earlier today. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## newmexico (Mar 1, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Wow, I haven't seen a thread like this since...well, since when I was in the Chainsaw Forum earlier today.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
we should all just flip the switch on the mercury vapor lights and get back to 'noodling' We all know that those two stoke air cooled engines love cold dense air

Nice signature TreePointer, thanks for throwing the link in there.


----------

